# Externe Festplatte als Boot HD verwenden



## Krypthonas (10. April 2006)

Hallo,
wie es der Titel schon sagt, will ich mir eine externe Festplatte kaufen worauf Linux installiert werden soll. Jedoch bin ich sehr skeptisch ob die geforderte Geschwindkeit für den regen Austausch von Daten ausreicht.

Falls die Frage kommt, waraum ich keine interne HD mir zulege muss ich sagen, dass ich keinen freien Steckplatz mehr frei habe und an den IDE verbund vom DVD Player mag ich ihn nicht wirklich aus gründen der Geschwindikeit hängen.

Ist es sinnvoll, oder anders gesagt; ist es ein großer Verlust an Geschwindigkeit eine externe Festplatte als Boot HD zu nehmen?

Ich habe an solch eine ext. Festplatte gedacht:
http://www.fortknox.de/shop/_i.php?...atten EXTERN&kat=&w=Festplatten EXTERN&h=&sa=

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sebastian


----------



## klo (11. April 2006)

Hi


ob es ein großer geschwindigkeits verlust ist hängt vom Mainboard und von den Treibern ab.

meine externe HD hat bei meinem rechner eine geschwindigkeit von 6mb/s bei einenem net gerade billigen hp server hab ich letztens propiert und eine geschwindigkeit von 12.3mb/s (mehr schaft die hd glaub ich gar net ) festgestellt (weiß net obs das tool für linux gibt gibt aber bestimmt ein anderes musst nur suchen )

von der geschwindigkeit her sollte es aber kein Problem sein aus meiner sich.


mfg klo


----------



## danielreiter (20. April 2006)

Also,..
ich würde dir wegen der Geschwindigkeit davon abraten. Eine externe Festplatte hat wie schon erwähnt, eine sehr geringe Geschwindigkeit. Vor allem über USB. Normale Festplatten haben eine Datenübertragung von so um die 30-40 mb/s. Weiss nicht was mein Vorredner da meinte, aber 6 mb/s halte ich für sehr wenig. 
Abgesehen davon, kannst du ruhig am IDE ankoppeln, auch wenn DVD darüber läuft. Du musst es ja nicht benutzen und wenn immer noch besser als extern.
Abgesehen davon, muss deine Mainboard das booten von extern auch erlauben.


----------



## danielreiter (20. April 2006)

Nachtrag: Die von dir ausgewählte Festplatte mag ja 60 mb/s unterstützen, aber dein Anschluss an den Rechner (usb, fw) nicht.


----------



## AndreG (23. April 2006)

Du kannst die auch eine eSATA Platte + Controller zulegen da ist das kein Prob mehr (Speed) . Damit ist auch Videoschnitt und der Krempel möglich. Nachteil ist leider noch etwas teuerer. Ansonsten ne PCI-Karte für IDE/SATA/usw.

Und wenn du es nur normal nutzt reicht auch fast Firewire aber mit Abstrichen.

Mfg Andre


----------

